# What’s up microskiff!?!



## Ericb1130 (Sep 16, 2020)

Hey y’all I’m Eric. I’m here like most of you, due to a skiff addiction that I don’t plan on recovering from anytime soon. I fish the west coast of Florida from Clearwater to crystal river area. Just picked up a 2007 east cape gladesmen with a 25 Yamaha 2 stroke on the back from a guy off here! It’s my first actual ‘micro skiff’. Before that I owned 2 different hewes bonefishers. First one was a 1978 and the second a 1982. Also currently have a 2008 century 22’ bay boat for the family days and beach/nearshore fishing. Lurked on here for a long time and now that I have an actual micro skiff I figured I’d introduce myself. Attached some pics to make this not quite as boring. Really wish I kept in touch with the guy I sold that 82’ bonefisher to.


----------



## JMGonyer (Jan 10, 2021)

Just picked up my new skiff from BFO in locust grove Georgia yesterday. Brought it back to Venice and am adding finishing touches this weekend.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Ericb1130 said:


> Hey y’all I’m Eric. I’m here like most of you, due to a skiff addiction that I don’t plan on recovering from anytime soon. I fish the west coast of Florida from Clearwater to crystal river area. Just picked up a 2007 east cape gladesmen with a 25 Yamaha 2 stroke on the back from a guy off here! It’s my first actual ‘micro skiff’. Before that I owned 2 different hewes bonefishers. First one was a 1978 and the second a 1982. Also currently have a 2008 century 22’ bay boat for the family days and beach/nearshore fishing. Lurked on here for a long time and now that I have an actual micro skiff I figured I’d introduce myself. Attached some pics to make this not quite as boring. Really wish I kept in touch with the guy I sold that 82’ bonefisher to.
> View attachment 171487
> View attachment 171488
> View attachment 171492
> ...


Sorry I like your Bonefisher better


----------



## norandi (Feb 9, 2021)

That glide is sweet man, but them bonefishers look super clean!


----------



## Ericb1130 (Sep 16, 2020)

norandi said:


> That glide is sweet man, but them bonefishers look super clean!


Thanks. I definitely regret selling the ice blue bonefisher, it was such a good boat.


----------



## adist (Aug 20, 2018)

Good looking Gladesmen! Here's a picture of mine


----------



## Ericb1130 (Sep 16, 2020)

adist said:


> Good looking Gladesmen! Here's a picture of mine
> View attachment 171915


Thanks adist! Gonna get a poling platform like yours installed one of these days.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Ericb1130 said:


> Hey y’all I’m Eric. I’m here like most of you, due to a skiff addiction that I don’t plan on recovering from anytime soon. I fish the west coast of Florida from Clearwater to crystal river area. Just picked up a 2007 east cape gladesmen with a 25 Yamaha 2 stroke on the back from a guy off here! It’s my first actual ‘micro skiff’. Before that I owned 2 different hewes bonefishers. First one was a 1978 and the second a 1982. Also currently have a 2008 century 22’ bay boat for the family days and beach/nearshore fishing. Lurked on here for a long time and now that I have an actual micro skiff I figured I’d introduce myself. Attached some pics to make this not quite as boring. Really wish I kept in touch with the guy I sold that 82’ bonefisher to.
> View attachment 171487
> View attachment 171488
> View attachment 171492
> ...


Welcome to the gman family looks like my skiff minus the Yami you're gonna love it


----------



## Bruce J (Mar 4, 2018)

Your Bonefisher looks like one I’m sure I saw on Maverick’s site a few years ago. That is one gorgeous boat!


----------

